# Critical skills visa



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi All,

Is there anyone here from India who applied for CSV in Novemberand has already received the visa.

I submitted my application in the month of Novemberbut haven’t received it yet, additionally there is no way to know how long will it take,

Any guidance will really help


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Jyoti Ranjan Dash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone here from India who applied for CSV in Novemberand has already received the visa.
> 
> ...


3 months is the minimum, not the quoted 8 weeks


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

CSVindia said:


> 3 months is the minimum, not the quoted 8 weeks


People who applied in June, July and October received their Visa in 4 weeks.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Jyoti Ranjan Dash said:


> People who applied in June, July and October received their Visa in 4 weeks.


This is true in case where a job offer and supporting letters are submitted with the application.
I have heard where they get within 2 weeks for people from corporates.
Have you included job offer or applied for 1 year open visa without offer.
If its the second, then normally wait time is around 3 months.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Jyoti Ranjan Dash said:


> People who applied in June, July and October received their Visa in 4 weeks.


Only if your documents are cleared by their checking agents quickly.


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

KoolKam said:


> This is true in case where a job offer and supporting letters are submitted with the application.
> I have heard where they get within 2 weeks for people from corporates.
> Have you included job offer or applied for 1 year open visa without offer.
> If its the second, then normally wait time is around 3 months.


Hi KoolKam,

I have included the job offer along with the application, not sure if it has been delayed because I submitted my application in the month of November.

Thank you for your response, please let me know if you know any further information


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

CSVindia said:


> Only if your documents are cleared by their checking agents quickly.


CSVIndia:- Kindly elaborate "cleared by their checking agents"

The application is submitted in VFS, so what about checking agents ?


----------



## savg (Jan 19, 2018)

CSVindia said:


> Jyoti Ranjan Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## savg (Jan 19, 2018)

One of my applied for CSV in Nov 15 and he got by Jan 10 th 2018


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Savg - was it in Mumbai embassy or Delhi


----------



## savg (Jan 19, 2018)

Jyoti Ranjan Dash said:


> Hi Savg - was it in Mumbai embassy or Delhi


It's in Mumbai embassy


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Jyoti Ranjan Dash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone here from India who applied for CSV in Novemberand has already received the visa.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I applied on Jan 3rd 2018 at VFS Bangalore. Still waiting for the results.
I have included employment letter and other supporting documents along with my application.

Thanks,
Harish


----------



## satheesh420 (Feb 13, 2018)

Jyoti Ranjan Dash said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone here from India who applied for CSV in Novemberand has already received the visa.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have applied on 29-NOV-2017 and got my visa stamped on 04-JAN-2018


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

I have applied on 15-DEC-2017 and waiting for approved


----------



## mallikap (May 9, 2017)

Hi 

I have also applied on DEC-12th 2017 in Bangalore VFS, still my visa was not approved am waiting result. Have you included job offer in your VISA application?

Regards.
Mallik


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

*Alternate option for where CSWV application stuck in Consulate*



mallikap said:


> Hi
> 
> I have also applied on DEC-12th 2017 in Bangalore VFS, still my visa was not approved am waiting result. Have you included job offer in your VISA application?
> 
> ...


Hi Mallik,

I have applied without job offer letter.

Have you any idea how to know where stuck visa application at Consulate general office.? Please share with members. 

VFS web site show only one liner visa application status. *"Application has been received at the "The consulate General of the Republic of South Africa, Mumbai"* VFS call Center all given same reply.

Thanks

Jthanki


----------



## mallikap (May 9, 2017)

i Jthanki,

Even i dont have any idea how to track. But i know one person who applied with me in Bangalore VFS , He got his passport back in 2 weeks with rejection . Reason: there was some mismatch in Educational certificates. It means our application is already completed 2 months so there is no issue with our docs. May be with in this month we will get positive result.

There is no way to track the status other than VFS.

Regards,
Mallik


----------



## Jthanki (Mar 31, 2017)

mallikap said:


> i Jthanki,
> 
> Even i dont have any idea how to track. But i know one person who applied with me in Bangalore VFS , He got his passport back in 2 weeks with rejection . Reason: there was some mismatch in Educational certificates. It means our application is already completed 2 months so there is no issue with our docs. May be with in this month we will get positive result.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for information. 

Jthanki


----------

